# misconceptions about the breed



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

This morning's article on MSN "Best dogs for active people" caught my attention.
http://fitbie.msn.com/slideshow/active-dogs

Needless to say, I was very surprised to see a V on this list and was shocked by the description:

"Agile and energetic, these sporting group superstars can run for miles without tiring. *They were originally used as hunting dogs in Hungary.*"

This lady should have researched the breed prior to posting this information...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What is it in particular that you find so shocking about this brief description? Here is a short passage from "The Hungarian Vizsla" by Gay Gottlieb: _"For centuries the breed was owned by the sporting nobility of Hungary who used their dogs to scent and search for birds which were either netted or caught by falcons."_

p.s. You're joking, right?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a little confused as well.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

My understanding of the description: The author implied that the dogs were _originally used _as hunting dogs (as if was in the past and not now).

V's were bred to hunt, point and retrieve the birds and they should not be advertised as a "running partner".


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think what SkyyMax is confused by is that they say they were *originally* breed for hunting. 

As if now they aren't used for this purpose!!


----------



## lilygirl (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm a little confused why you wouldn't think they would be a good running partner. I got my puppy for that purpose, being my husband and I are runners. Of course I don't plan on taking her running for at least a year so I don't damage her joints.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Although the author could have been more explicit in their writing, I think they're trying to give a brief background on the breed- that they are a hunting breed, therefore they have energy and stamina for being in the field. That can translate into having energy and stamina to be a decent running companion.

I don't think the author is discounting or disregarding the fact that they are still used to hunt to this day. She wrote accurate facts- they were originally used as a hunting breed. They still are used as a hunting dog (among other things these days) but she didn't say it. Not sure she needed to?


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm also confused about what youre offended by. 

It's TV, they were looking for a brief sound byte to describe the basic characteristics and history of the breed, and it sounds like they got it.

There are a lot of defining characteristics about Vizzys, but the one thats most important for prospective owners is the ENERGY. How you discharge that energy....hunting, running, climbing Mt. Everest...is secondary.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

What is the Past ? What is the Future ? A 1000yrs of breeding to have a prey driven pup - not 1 that will run with us !!!!!!! sorry - they lead we follow - a happy V has a mission in life - NOT 2 B a HEEL dog - tV and even this forum forgets - is it for the breed or for me - read their history then decide - but the least you can do is put them out with a trainer on prey and see what they were bred to do !!!!!!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

R said:


> What is the Past ? What is the Future ? A 1000yrs of breeding to have a prey driven pup - not 1 that will run with us !!!!!!! sorry - they lead we follow - a happy V has a mission in life - NOT 2 B a HEEL dog - tV and even this forum forgets - is it for the breed or for me - read their history then decide - but the least you can do is put them out with a trainer on prey and see what they were bred to do !!!!!!!!


 Exactly.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Well guys - I guess I was lost in translation.

Born36 explained what I was trying to say:


born36 said:


> I think what SkyyMax is confused by is that they say they were *originally* breed for hunting.
> 
> As if now they aren't used for this purpose!!


Vizslas are hunting dogs first and foremost, this is my opinion.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, I get it now, SkyyMax! Sorry I misunderstood your original post. 

There are situations, like mine (and others), where the Vizsla CAN lead a happy life without exactly being a gun dog. My Willie boy came to me with an unknown past, a lost dog. It turned out (and I'll never know why) that he is terribly gun shy. Probably, some goofball introduced him to the sound of gun shots incorrectly... but as I said, I'll never know. Anyhow, Willie has a large fenced yard with abundant squirrels, chipmunks, rabbits and birds in it. He hunts every day, all day. And yet, he will never hunt beside a man carrying a gun. 

Last week I was driving by the Oakland County Sportsmans Club with Willie in the back seat. I never really thought about going by the shooting range. Unfortunately, shots were fired, and Willie flinched like he had been struck. I mean a big flinch. I felt so bad for him. So he will never hunt with a man and a gun. But I recognize his heritage, and he IS a hunting dog. He loves to hunt, every day. Like my little neighbor girl says, "It's in his blood!" He does not love guns, however!

In a perfect world, every Vizsla should be given the opportunity to hunt, with or without a man carrying a gun, and this can be accomplished in a number of different ways. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MSW - PIKE - bred 2 hunt a hug - bred 2 hunt praise ( Mr Wonderful always VVorks ) - the big toy that I put treats in - the NOSE KNOWS !!- WE agree on this - neVer bred 2 entertain us !!!! their nature is 2 please ! -we just need 2 point them in the right direction !!!


----------

